# Best rapper alive?



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

NAS#1


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/apathy


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

lil wayne, duh!


----------



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

lil wayne is not even a rapper, he's just a pop artist who sounds like a goat with no lyrics or knowledge


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Nas imo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

AlphaKillaX said:


> lil wayne is not even a rapper, he's just a pop artist who sounds like a goat with no lyrics or knowledge


i think you need to apologize to that goat.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its between nas and black thought.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eminem of course! 

Slim Shady (him, not me) definitely rules the roost here!!!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

MF Doom no doubt about it!


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

please listen to lil wayne before you say that, bc hes actually really good at meking his own lyrics and i do not consider him pop at all! what u heaar on the radio all edited out at popped-up to make him sound more "pop-ish" isnt really him...
and eminem isn't really that great...


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't really like rap/hip-hop much, but I've gotta say Eminem. How many white people are even good enough to make a living in that music sector, let alone outsell everyone else? But besides that, he's a great writer...he can be hilarious in some tracks (i.e. The Real Slim Shady) and completely depressingly serious in others (i.e. Stan). And I've seen some old freestyling of his from before he was famous and not that I'm any kind of an expert but I thought it was really good.


----------



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

I already listened to at least 15 lil wayne songs just to determine whether he was good and not and he gets 2 thumbs down. Eminem is good, he has his own style but I say Nas is above him.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

If Tupac Shakur were still alive he would be # 1


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto ^^

Umm personally theirs way too many to chose from.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

frost


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer the dead ones. They no longer sound like Dr. Seuss with a bad attitude.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

P Diddy


----------



## Jaded_ (Jul 25, 2008)

shyguydan said:


> If Tupac Shakur were still alive he would be # 1


 I'll have to agree. :ditto


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> P Diddy


No way. Totally bland.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Jaded_ said:


> shyguydan said:
> 
> 
> > If Tupac Shakur were still alive he would be # 1
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The Game


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

theirs too many in my opinion


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Agree with Tupac if he were alive...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Lolz @ Lil Wayne. The further bastardization of hip-hop should certainly not be commended.

The greats: KRS-One, Gza, Ghostface, Raekwon, Chuck D., Guru, MF Doom, El-P, Rakim, Nas, Q Tip, Jeru the Damaja, Pharaohe Monch.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice choices, Slothrop. Common is another one of my favs.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd probably go with Crooked I or Ras Kass


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Aesop Rock, Ghostface, Rakim, MF Doom, GZA, Pharoahe Monch, Kool Keith, Redman, KRS-1, Nas, Elzhi, Big Daddy Kane, Scarface, Common (Resurrection Days was at the top of his game), J-Live, Mos Def, El-P...


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Saul Williams


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez (May 30, 2008)

Lil Wayne is a joke. I mean he is good but definitely not the best! I would have to say Kanye West. Kanye is fire! If people actually listened to dude he has good flow, delivery and lyrics!! It's hard to pick one though because I love Hip-Hop! And there are many great artists! If Big and Pac were alive these new rappers would be in trouble!


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I prefer the dead ones.


 :ditto 
I cannot stand all of these suburban white kids that try to dress like gangsters and think that they are thugs just because they listen to rap. My school is full of these morons. They think that they are complete hard asses, but really they're just making themselves look like a ****ing idiot.


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of my fav's are: Ludacris, KRS-One, Cam'ron, Ice Cube (before he started acting in bad movies), Mos-Def, Big Daddy Kane, Method Man, Ghostface Killah, and Nas.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IMO rap is now so much about dancing.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Most people would say Tupac or BIGGIE, if they were alive. My opinion? Nas, T.I., Ludacris, and Eminem (although he hasn't put out much music lately) and if Kanye wasn't so freakin' cocky, I would put him on the list. Also, Twista is incredible. I've never heard of a rapper who can rap as fast and as smooth as he can.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Now if there was the worse rappers I would say Mystikal, BG, and the whole Master P Crew would take the icing on the cake.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

cmoooooooooon people ya'll are sleeping KOOL G RAP!!!!!!!!!!! illest alive, illest ever


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

ShyGuyy420 said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the dead ones.
> ...


don't blame that on real hip hop...blame it on the garbage that is played on the radio.. mtv..vh1..and bet! hip hop music is no different than folk music


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know much about Rap. What was so great about Tupac and what did he write about in his lyrics?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

KRS-One


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

VerbalHologram said:


> cmoooooooooon people ya'll are sleeping KOOL G RAP!!!!!!!!!!! illest alive, illest ever


It's all I've heard from him, but his track with Shadow on Psyience Fiction is awesome.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I was about to say Master P but I think Jadakiss is one of the best.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

K-OS, Swollen Members


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm not a huge fan but that post with the canibus verse was sick. i'm more into common and the roots. Nas is probably the GOAT of living rappers but i don't feel him as much now as i did before. and Jay-Z is sick sometimes but his **** is annoying too. I like Lil' Brother though. And there are some hot tracks on that 9th wonder/murs album and the 9th wonder/buckshot album.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

conscious said:


> i'm not a huge fan but that post with the canibus verse was sick. i'm more into common and the roots. Nas is probably the GOAT of living rappers but i don't feel him as much now as i did before. and Jay-Z is sick sometimes but his @#%$ is annoying too. I like Lil' Brother though. And there are some hot tracks on that 9th wonder/murs album and the 9th wonder/buckshot album.


nas's illmatic is easily top three hip hop album of all time


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to say Eminem.

Dr. Dre is also pretty high on the list - I mean, back in the day Dre and 2pac used to lay down beats together (check out 'California Love'). Dre is easily one of the very best out there, but I have an Eminem addiction.

I guess it's a tie?


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^would it break the tie if i told ya Dr. Dre doesn't write his own songs..uses ghostwriters for the majority of his stuff...(he is an amazing producer though)..his 20 year old son died after a night of partying last week R.I.P.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Tupac Shakur isn't great lyrically and his songs tend to be repetitive. Despite his fame. I like the music though none-the-less.

Anyway, Deep Dickollective.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> mark wahlberg a.k.a. marky mark


 :ditto


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

R.A. the rugged man is the best white rapper imo


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

SUBLIMINAL (T.A.C.T. FAMILY) all the way!!!


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Lupe Fiasco and Nas


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I like Genius/GZA of Wu-Tang and K-OS

Genius/GZA, unique style, everything flows together nicely

[youtube:zp3r2lee]TfwkNDsWfzU[/youtube:zp3r2lee]

K-OS, positive hiphop

[youtube:zp3r2lee]7vraXrJOWh0[/youtube:zp3r2lee]


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

shyguydan said:


> Now if there was the worse rappers I would say Mystikal, BG, and the whole Master P Crew would take the icing on the cake.


...UNNNNNNNNNGH


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Nas / Jay-Z / T.I. 

(in no order)


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Styles P

Jadakiss

Nas


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Why is everyone saying _if_ tupac were still alive?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd still go with Gza though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> Why is everyone saying _if_ tupac were still alive?


 Just because hes deceased. they give him a lot of credit for it. :roll


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Just because hes deceased. they give him a lot of credit for it. :roll


This. He gets too much credit.

Nas>


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

I think my safest opinion as far as mainstream rappers go i would chose Jay

1.He's achieved more success than probably any other rapper
2.He's versatile
3.He's consistent
4.He's technical ability is actually underrated.
5.I have never heard him spit a terrible verse.Even in his most "poppy" song I.e' crazy in love
6.his influence on alot of rappers"especially these days" usually goes unnoticed
7.He's relevant


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I couldn't choose just one, so in no particular order:

Immortal Technique
KRS One
RZA
Slug
Sole
Madlib
Doom
Chuck D
Sage Francis
Aesop 
Alias


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Why is everyone saying _if_ tupac were still alive?


:lol HE LIVES!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where did this notion that Nas is a great lyricist come from? Has anyone listened to _Illmatic_ in the past 15 years? Nas is a decent song writer, but his rhyme schemes are as simple as it gets (Prepares for ****storm of unsubstantiated claims).

My top 5 rappers alive:

1. *Eminem*-Hate on his recent stuff if you want, but nobody can lyrically hang with Em when he's motivated.

2. *Tonedeff*- Dude is absolutely amazing. If you consider yourself a true hip-hop fan, and you haven't listened to _Archetype, _then you are doing yourself a real disservice.

3. *Gift of Gab-* Go listen to _Blazing Arrow_ or any of his solo albums and try to disagree.

4. *Tech n9ne*- I think there are enough Tech fans that this doesn't need any explanation.

5. *Del Tha Funkee Homosapian-* _Both Sides of the Brain _and _Deltron 3030_ are two of the ridiculously sick albums.

Honorable mention- *Aesop Rock, Mos Def, Busdriver, etc.*


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Id probably have to go with myself.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

oh ya, isnt it funny how ice cube was in NWA and now stars in a variety of stupid child films?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

50 cents.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

heroin said:


> 50 cents.


:roll


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech N9ne


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

KRS One, Nas, Canibus, Rakim, GZA.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

King Moonracer said:


> Id probably have to go with myself.


Lets hear it.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ImWeird.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Dont listen to much rap but Immortal Technique, Kid Cudi and Chris Palko are high on my list. If Palko did more for himself he would be Eminen. Got to love Hells Winter.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Where did this notion that Nas is a great lyricist come from? Has anyone listened to _Illmatic_ in the past 15 years? Nas is a decent song writer, but his rhyme schemes are as simple as it gets (Prepares for ****storm of unsubstantiated claims).


I've always wondered what was so special about Nas aswell. Listened to Illmatic because of all the hype when it came out and it was like meh. So we agree there, but.....

you give Aesop an honourable mention whilst Eminem gets number 1 status, say what! :b Don't get me wrong, Em's flow is nice and he said some funny s**t in his early days but I always found him to be the Kurt Cobain of Hip Hop. He comes off all "teen angst" to me.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Greatest/Most Honest

Immortal Technique, Ill Bill, & Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> Where did this notion that Nas is a great lyricist come from? Has anyone listened to _Illmatic_ in the past 15 years? Nas is a decent song writer, but his rhyme schemes are as simple as it gets (Prepares for ****storm of unsubstantiated claims).
> 
> My top 5 rappers alive:
> 
> ...


Yay, Busdriver!

_My_ favorite rapper is Doseone:






Also, since your #1 is Eminem, here's Doseone owning him in a battle. =D lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lupe Fiasco
Most Def
AZ
Immortal Technique
Tech n9ne
Gift of Gab


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Jay Z, Nas fell off a long time ago, Jay Z has been able to maintain on the top no matter what, he proved this when he outshined Nas in both songs they did together, Success and Black Republicans, he clearly delivered way better verses than Nas in those songs, it's embarrassing that Black Republicans was a song in a Nas album when it looked more like he was only featured in it. Jay Z is just on another level, and he's more than just a rapper.

Jay Z still making classic songs






Can I Live


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Nas.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Misanthropic79 said:


> I've always wondered what was so special about Nas aswell. Listened to Illmatic because of all the hype when it came out and it was like meh. So we agree there, but.....
> 
> you give Aesop an honourable mention whilst Eminem gets number 1 status, say what! :b Don't get me wrong, Em's flow is nice and he said some funny s**t in his early days but I always found him to be the Kurt Cobain of Hip Hop. He comes off all "teen angst" to me.


Aesop is an absolute genius, and I love everything he has done. Still, he can't hang with Eminem's lyricism, because nobody can.

If you haven't heard any of these tracks, peep 'em.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I love Tupac, he's one my my favourite rappers, but it's an insult to other great rappers to keep bringing up his name in a thread that clearly says "best rapper alive". Yes, there are wack mainstream rappers that are poor in comparison to Tupac, but great rappers apart from Tupac do exist.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm only big on mainstream artists. Or at least well known by many. Can't pick one either:

JayZ, Nas, Rakim, styles P, lupe


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

LIL WAYNE
Nicki Minaj

Hands down.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe lil wayne on record sales.. but to put nicki minaj in doesn't seem to creditable, she's only been around for like one year..


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

depends on what kind of hip hop you like. are you into the hard street gangsta stuff /the abstract spacey rappers who use words with 8 syllables in them / the pop idol rapper/ or the lyrical rapper.

i prefer the more down to earth heavy lyrical so for best rapper alive i choose......

Apathy !!!!!

dude is vicious on the mic.huge body of work with an album coming out this summer

i dont want to link this youtube vid cause theres a curse in the title and i might get banned but google

*Apathy - Welcome To A**holeville Part II *

*AND........................................HE SUFFERS FROM PANIC DISORDER/AGORAPHOBIA/PANIC ATTACKS he mentions it sometimes in his music.*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MissElley said:


> LIL WAYNE
> Nicki Minaj
> 
> Hands down.


 :lol


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

PaRappa


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Pissy Mattress MD said:


> Apathy !!!!!
> 
> dude is vicious on the mic.huge body of work with an album coming out this summer


That was my response 3 years ago on the first page of this thread, and still agree with it today. 

Glad someone agrees with me.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

:nw Eminem


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MissElley said:


> LIL WAYNE
> Nicki Minaj
> 
> Hands down.


Agreed on Lil Wayne %100, 2nd best rapper alive.

Nicki Minaj do good when shes rapping fast on songs like "monster", "hello good morning","sweet dreams" but no where near the best lol. She can rap better then Lil Kim for sure though :lol


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Eminem, ha has lost his edge a bit though...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

None.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

With all due respect to his fans, Lil Wayne is a joke. He literally was the punchline of many jokes among hip-hop heads back in the late 90s when Cash Money and No Limit first started making noise.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

BostonB said:


> Good post. We were all wondering what you thought.


Sorry, but I find rap unappealing. My opinion is just as valid as yours.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Sorry, but I find rap unappealing. My opinion is just as valid as yours.


I'm going to assume (correctly) that you haven't really delved deep into the offerings of hip-hop. Saying you find rap unappealing, would be like someone saying they find rock unappealing, because they don't like country music.

Based on the sheer number of genres within rap, I find your statement really hard to believe.

And I've never met a girl who didn't like Atmosphere, lol.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

BostonB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I think for the most part, those of us who were there still realize he's a joke. Id bet my life Lil' Wayne wouldnt even listen to his own music. He grew up on real hip hop, he knows it's all business now, and he doesnt have to be talented.


Yea..haha..absolutely. For me, there is essentially no difference between Lil Wayne and Soulja Boy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Godless1 said:


> I'm going to assume (correctly) that you haven't really delved deep into the offerings of hip-hop. Saying you find rap unappealing, would be like someone saying they find rock unappealing, because they don't like country music.
> 
> Based on the sheer number of genres within rap, I find your statement really hard to believe.
> 
> And I've never met a girl who didn't like Atmosphere, lol.


I've listened to a lot of rap actually, and find the "best" to be Eminem. Not because he's white, but because his lyrics usually have meaning. It's hard for me to find rap to be pleasing to the ear. I will listen to songs that have a little rap in them, but I don't enjoy those parts and feel they deter from the value of the song. Everyone gets something different out of music. What I want to get isn't really in rap. I don't see why you're making this into a big deal. If you said you didn't like a genre I was into, I wouldn't find it "hard to believe" at all. And making assumptions is usually a bad decision.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lol at people that take their time to write some stupid response. :roll If you don't like it, that's cool, but leaving an antagonistic comment and then wondering why someone takes issue with it is stupid. Almost as bad as the dubstep thread.

Anyway, whatever. All I'm going to say is that someone that claims to have listened to "a lot of rap" and then says their favourite is Eminem because "his songs have meaning" and then goes on to talk about songs with "rap parts" clearly hasn't listened to a lot of rap at all in actuality.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I've listened to a lot of rap actually, and find the "best" to be Eminem. Not because he's white, but because his lyrics usually have meaning. It's hard for me to find rap to be pleasing to the ear. I will listen to songs that have a little rap in them, but I don't enjoy those parts and feel they deter from the value of the song. Everyone gets something different out of music. What I want to get isn't really in rap. I don't see why you're making this into a big deal. If you said you didn't like a genre I was into, I wouldn't find it "hard to believe" at all. And making assumptions is usually a bad decision.


Do me a favor and just give a few tracks a quick listen. If you don't find anything appealing about them, then I'll concede that you were right, and I'm a jackass.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, you guys get offended too easily. I answered the question objectively with no negative implications intended. I honestly didn't intend for people to get worked up about it.

Yeah, Eminem's songs have meaning that are comprehensible by ear. I have to look up the lyrics for many of the other rap songs. Some of them are trashy and misogynist (note I said SOME - don't freak out.) Like I was saying before, people want to get different things out of music. I'd like something that sounds good. But I don't like any rappers; fair deal? If I HAD to pick, yes, it'd be Eminem.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> I'm going to assume (correctly) that you haven't really delved deep into the offerings of hip-hop. Saying you find rap unappealing, would be like someone saying they find rock unappealing, because they don't like country music.
> 
> Based on the sheer number of genres within rap, I find your statement really hard to believe.


Nah, she's right. Rap sucks. Monotonous talking over monotonous beat. I think this picture explains it excellently:


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> :lol


Why you laughing? Did I say? LMAO. chill pill.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eminem.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

bignate said:


> Maybe lil wayne on record sales.. but to put nicki minaj in doesn't seem to creditable, she's only been around for like one year..


Well, still to ME... that is ME!! Nicki Minaj is the best rapper alive in my books OKAY! farrkkk.... these people with their opinions. I was referring to who I, that is who I think is MY, that is MY thoughts on best rapper alive.
chillll pilll mateesss. just saying. peace


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

if she is talking about the mainstream radio stuff..........you cant argue with her or anyone who says anything similiar.....shes not a hiphop fan so shes not going to be exposed to alot besides the radio stuff thats readily available. but please give this song a listen just 1/2 of it if you like. just know and walk away from this thread knowing that not all "rappers" shot people in the face and sell coke and write songs about it 

[YouTube:a1GDdawym1U]


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

heroin said:


> Nah, she's right. Rap sucks. Monotonous talking over monotonous beat. I think this picture explains it excellently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Dr Pissy Mattress MD said:


> if she is talking about the mainstream radio stuff..........you cant argue with her or anyone who says anything similiar.....shes not a hiphop fan so shes not going to be exposed to alot besides the radio stuff thats readily available. but please give this song a listen just 1/2 of it if you like. just know and walk away from this thread knowing that not all "rappers" shot people in the face and sell coke and write songs about it
> 
> [YouTube:a1GDdawym1U]


Uh, excuse you. Are you referring to me? If so, I am a hip-hop fan.
I come in peace. lol. Seriously. I do not intend to hate. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

no it was in response to laura.......i didnt mean for it to come out in an a**holeish manner......................um how do i embed youtube vids???


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Dr Pissy Mattress MD said:


> no it was in response to laura.......i didnt mean for it to come out in an a**holeish manner......................um how do i embed youtube vids???


Oh, okay sorry bout that. Well, I didn't know how to embed videos before but now I do, because I got a very nice private message from a very kind fella who's name I won't mention and he told me how to do it so yeah..

Wait... I'll just go fetch it for ya =)


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I mean I'll go get the info for you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr Pissy Mattress MD said:


> if she is talking about the mainstream radio stuff..........you cant argue with her or anyone who says anything similiar.....shes not a hiphop fan so shes not going to be exposed to alot besides the radio stuff thats readily available. but please give this song a listen just 1/2 of it if you like. just know and walk away from this thread knowing that not all "rappers" shot people in the face and sell coke and write songs about it
> 
> [YouTube:a1GDdawym1U]


Actually... this is a very wise post. There are a lot of different styles of rap, and I doubt there are many people that like them all. I mean, Mc Borg mentioned Dose One as his choice as "best rapper," and I can't stand nerd rap like that, but it's cool that he does. Anyone can see that it's far different from radio/club-style stuff like Lil Wayne, and that both of those guys are different from something like any of Wu Tang. What I can't stand is people who only listen to top 40 rap and start trolling or making stupid remarks about how "rap suxx" while they are really talking about a very b*stardized version of what the music used to be.

...and please, just ignore heroin.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks like, for some reason, you just didn't close your bracket. 

It should look like the youtube brackets on each side, with a1GDdawym1U in the middle.

Edit- In response to Dr. Pissy.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

*take 2*

watch this


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Lil Kim would eat Nicki Minaj no *****.

Anyways..

Tech N9ne > YOUR favorite rapper

ez.. haha


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Godless1 said:


>


Was actually searching for this. Eyedea <3. Though he's not alive. very sad..


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

BostonB said:


> Well they sure do like to post about it, not to mention click on the thread in the first place.
> 
> I'm not saying all metal fans are soulless and ignorant, just those on the intenet forums who think they know something about music. I think this picture says it all.


:lol:clap

Hatred of hip hop by non listeners is universal, they don't get it therefore it sucks. If I had a dollar for everytime I heard someone write it off I'd be rich.

Hip Hop heads take it in their stride though, we're mature like that 
You never see us trolling rock, metal, classical etc threads trying to spoil their fun.

Hip Hop music has lived for 30 years and is still kickin' whilst grunge went the way of the Dodo. What a shame!


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

chill peoples......


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

BostonB said:


> Well they sure do like to post about it, not to mention click on the thread in the first place.
> 
> I'm not saying all metal fans are soulless and ignorant, just those on the intenet forums who think they know something about music. I think this picture says it all.


Word homey.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Every time i see a "hiphop" thread online. I can almost guarantee i'll see either 1 of the 6 before i click it.

- "Eminem is the best rapper alive" (lmao).
- "I don't listen to any hip hop instead of Eminem because..." (insert b.s reason here)
- "rap is crap, how is it considered music?".
- "you listen to (insert mainstream rapper here) so that means your point is invalid about anything hiphop.
- "hiphop takes no talent unlike rock"

or it either gets trolled by people who don't listens to or understands hiphop. I swear it never fails :lol


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

heroin said:


> Word homey.


lol I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't listen to rap much,but I always enjoyed Eminem, especially his older stuff.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

BostonB said:


> My Phish friends are usually a lot more open minded.


What is so open minded about some idiot wearing a huge medallion and a shirt that says "n*gger" on it? We already know that it's OK for black people to use the word in its uncensored form.

In fact, he looks like a caricature of the usual rap idiot who thinks his rantings are somehow profound.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

heroin said:


> What is so open minded about some idiot wearing a huge medallion and a shirt that says "n*gger" on it? We already know that it's OK for black people to use the word in its uncensored form.
> 
> In fact, he looks like a caricature of the usual rap idiot who thinks his rantings are somehow profound.


Have you even listened to any songs on nas n*gger album? (highly doubt you even listened to any nas song but i'll still ask)
If so you should know why the shirt says that, it's the theme to the album.

Plus the shirt also a publicity stunt/promo for album sales. Same **** lady gaga do when she wears a meat dress on stage.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> I don't listen to rap much,but I always enjoyed Eminem, especially his older stuff.


Agreed. His old stuff from albums like "Infinite" were the best.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

heroin said:


> What is so open minded about some idiot wearing a huge medallion and a shirt that says "n*gger" on it? We already know that it's OK for black people to use the word in its uncensored form.
> 
> In fact, he looks like a caricature of the usual rap idiot who thinks his rantings are somehow profound.


Yea, he's that idiot who made millions of dollars, who's body is consumed in ancestral slave blood. What type of idiot makes millions off of his passion? Making music that people across the world love? What a dumb *** for showing the world how black men used to be treated, and being truely genius by wearing a shirt that ONLY a black man would get away with on his celebrity status, with a word on it that white men used to belittle his "race." What a retard. haha


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

MissElley said:


> Well, still to ME... that is ME!! Nicki Minaj is the best rapper alive in my books OKAY! farrkkk.... these people with their opinions. I was referring to who I, that is who I think is MY, that is MY thoughts on best rapper alive.
> chillll pilll mateesss. just saying. peace


I'm chill as the pills I eat everyday..

The thread is 'Best rapper alive?'

So in case, you saying Nicki Minaj is the best in the game, is like me sayin Blake Griffin is tha best foward in the NBA, metaphorically speaking since we're talking rap.

Not enough credentials to be put upon that plain yet. But your opinion is your opinion.. And Tech N9ne will demolish anyone anyways..


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

bignate said:


> I'm chill as the pills I eat everyday..
> 
> The thread is 'Best rapper alive?'
> 
> ...


What? Griffin is a beast, it's more like saying Josh McRoberts is the best power forward in the NBA.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Everbody knows who Griffin is. Nobody knows who McRoberts is.. That's why it's a metaphor.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

bignate said:


> Everbody knows who Griffin is. Nobody knows who McRoberts is.. That's why it's a metaphor.


Yeah yeah, I get. Overhyped, hasn't proven himself yet, etc. I still think it gives Nicki Minaj way too much credit, lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

You don't think she is overhyped? "Dungon Dragon"? I could never listen to that song, her voice is so ****in annoying I'd litterally end it instead of going back to the hospital again.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

bignate said:


> You don't think she is overhyped? "Dungon Dragon"? I could never listen to that song, her voice is so ****in annoying I'd litterally end it instead of going back to the hospital again.


No, I agree that she is over-hyped, annoying, and utter garbage. My only quarrel is that Griffin is actually a good player, while Minaj has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

eh, either way..


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

bignate said:


> You don't think she is overhyped? "Dungon Dragon"? I could never listen to that song, her voice is so ****in annoying I'd litterally end it instead of going back to the hospital again.


+1. You're not alone on this one.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Being housebound does have some advantages I guess. I'd never heard of Nicki Minaj but I youtubed her to see what I was missing, I'd lol if it wasn't so sad. 

It's crazy how stripper + auto tune = Hip Hop nowadays.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nicki Minaj is a walking gimmick. I mean, I can see why people like her, but... meh.

Jean Grae ****s on her... and most male rappers. No dumb gimmicks needed. :b


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Nicki Minaj is aight .. I jus don't like her cause of her voice and the fake gimicks she tries to front on like she is crazy or somethin. Maybe she does have some mental history, idk, but her voice is jus very annoying.

Another thing, she raps like a dude, like, **** she'll be spittin is what dudes would spit. With her set ups and punches, she stays on the lesbian tip or whatever you wanna call it too much imo. 

I like the older hip hop women emcees who spit wit Eazy and ****. I love the verse that chick spits on the song, "Murder Ink," off of Dr. Dre's Cronic 2001. In her verse off of that song, only a chick could spit that. 

Nicki Minaj spits like a dude imo, it's not enjoyable to me. But as an emcee she has weight.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol yeah true, Some of the topics and lines Nicki Minaj rap about isn't something a girl should rap about like "If i had a dick i will pull it out and piss on her".
I like nicki minaj though, she's the only female rapper that don't bore me to death & that i can tolerate listing to. 
people like to deny her for some reason but she have some crazy skills when shes not doing pop songs. she murdered every dude song shes been on.


been on ludacris "my chick bad" song= made luda sound like ****
been on kanye & jay z "monster" song= made their verse sound like ****.
been on rick ross song= mad his verse sound like ****
been on drakes song= killed it, no one cared about drakes verse.
been on lil wayne song= killed him


She's basically the female version lil wayne, get on people tracks and murder them almost everytime.
lettuce be reality.... the only reason why people listened to drakes "up all night" & ludacris "my chick bad" was only to hear nicki verse.

still far from the best though.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

BostonB said:


> Why dont you quote the part of my post that already explains what the nig*ger shirt means? You have a habit of quoting little bits and pieces of threads, and taking out the parts that make you look stupid...Anti-censorship.


It doesn't mean ****. It's not taboo for black people to use the word. In fact, rappers use it in almost every other sentence. One rapper wearing a shirt with the word on it is not some grand statement against censorship, it's just more of the same.



BostonB said:


> The idea was to make it unoffensive by taking away its power and negativity.


Well bully for him. It did no such thing. In fact, if he really wanted to remove the stigma, all he had to do was say it was OK for non-black people to use the word. That simple. Just go on record saying that and make everyone realize that it is just a word.

But he did no such thing. He didn't say anything of the sort. Just dressed up like a clown to publicise his album.



BostonB said:


> YES, it is foolish and close minded to post about something that you have no fuc*king clue about. But that's usually safe to assume before even reading your posts.


Whoa. You're acting like I just insulted someone dear to you. Contrary to your canned arguments about me posting foolishly about something I know nothing about, I know exactly what I'm criticizing. It's a boring and lowbrow, pseudo-political form of music that is conspicuous by its simplistic form and content. It is tiresome to my ears and people who don't like it aren't committing some grave sin against the world. And the only reason people criticize it is because it is shoved down everybody's throat everywhere. I don't like it when my local sandwich shop plays bull**** rap songs, I don't like it when local music is dumbed down with simplistic hip hop beats in some misguided attempt to create "fusion" music. And I express that dislike. Why it bothers rap fans so much, I dunno. I didn't say you had to stop listening to it. I am not supporting legislation to ban the form of music. I'm just saying how crappy it is. Why does that bother you so much that you react like I insulted someone close to you? It's just a genre of music. Get over it.



BostonB said:


> I mean I just dont think you can save yourself from appearing foolish in these threads. I suppose you could keep trying.


Yeah keep repeating that. Maybe you'll manage to convince yourself.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Noca said:


> P Diddy


Not a chance!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

successful said:


> lol yeah true, Some of the topics and lines Nicki Minaj rap about isn't something a girl should rap about like "If i had a dick i will pull it out and piss on her".
> I like nicki minaj though, she's the only female rapper that don't bore me to death & that i can tolerate listing to.
> people like to deny her for some reason but she have some crazy skills when shes not doing pop songs. she murdered every dude song shes been on.
> 
> ...


Listen to this chick on the second verse, she murders it. This is the type of **** I like when hearing a chick spit. Only a chick would spit what she jus did. I think it's raw.






This chick kicks it also.. They may be the same person idk, but like I said, only a chick can spit this ****.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Now I'm a biased *** mother****ah but these dudes get me. i'ma just say either
Nas, Krayzie Bone, Bizzy Bone, Em.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

heroin said:


> *I don't like it when my local sandwich shop plays bull**** rap songs, I don't like it when local music is dumbed down with simplistic hip hop beats in some misguided attempt to create "fusion" music. And I express that dislike. Why it bothers rap fans so much, I dunno.*


Why does this bother us hip-hop fans? Maybe because the generalization you are making is such a leap, you could easily clear the pacific ocean.

It would be like someone coming into a rock music thread and claiming that rock music is terrible because they don't like pop rock or country rock. Then, preceding to ignore all other sub-genres of rock.

For every Lil Wayne and Soulja Boy, there is a Hanson or a Backstreet Boy. That doesn't mean that rap is all bad, or that rock is all bad. It just means that there are crappy rap artists, and there are crappy rock artists.

What you're doing is ignoring the Zeppelin's and the Hendrix's, and only focusing on the garbage.

Can you really not see why this is frustrating?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Like I said, ignore him.

If it isn't obvious, he's just trying (and succeeding) to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

njodis said:


> Like I said, ignore him.
> 
> If it isn't obvious, he's just trying (and succeeding) to get a rise out of people.


There's probably some truth to that. I still think he believes everything he is saying, though.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> There's probably some truth to that. I still think he believes everything he is saying, though.


He is, that is the sad part.



heroin said:


> But he did no such thing. He didn't say anything of the sort. Just dressed up like a clown to publicise his album.


Listen to the songs, before you make such a statement. And the record companies never let him release the album under that name (N*gger), it was released as _Untitled_ album.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it's brilliant that people who claim to hate the genre are posting more in this thread than the people who like it. Talk about making yourselves look silly :lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> I think it's brilliant that people who claim to hate the genre are posting more in this thread than the people who like it. Talk about making yourselves look silly :lol


lol my thoughts exactly, talk about trollin'.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

aesop rock


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

smellsliketeenspirit said:


> aesop rock


He's definitely awesome.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

*i love this song*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

heroin said:


> It doesn't mean ****. It's not taboo for black people to use the word. In fact, rappers use it in almost every other sentence. One rapper wearing a shirt with the word on it is not some grand statement against censorship, it's just more of the same.


You needs to learn yourself:



CBC News said:


> The word's roots go centuries deep, dating to the Latin word _niger_ (meaning black) to describe dark skin pigment. From the Old World to the Americas, _niger_ begat _negar_, _neger_, _nègre_, _*****_, _neggar_ and ultimately _n*gger_. For many - if not all - people, the word is inextricably connected to slavery, lynching and the U.S. civil rights movement.
> 
> It's become a staple of hip-hop lyrics, although the vast majority of emcees prefer to pronounce it with an "a" at the end.* Searches of The Original Hip-Hop Lyrics Archive turn up 18,900 results for "n*gga" and 214 for "n*gger."* For the past quarter century, rappers have repeated the modified N word like a machine gun's spray...
> 
> ...


----------



## thatguy95 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco hands down


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Chairman Dan said:


> With all due respect to his fans, Lil Wayne is a joke. He literally was the punchline of many jokes among hip-hop heads back in the late 90s when Cash Money and No Limit first started making noise.


he's just a gimmick


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

heroin said:


> Whoa. You're acting like I just insulted someone dear to you. Contrary to your canned arguments about me posting foolishly about something I know nothing about, I know exactly what I'm criticizing. It's a boring and lowbrow, pseudo-political form of music that is conspicuous by its simplistic form and content. It is tiresome to my ears and people who don't like it aren't committing some grave sin against the world. And the only reason people criticize it is because it is shoved down everybody's throat everywhere. I don't like it when my local sandwich shop plays bull**** rap songs, I don't like it when local music is dumbed down with simplistic hip hop beats in some misguided attempt to create "fusion" music. And I express that dislike. Why it bothers rap fans so much, I dunno. I didn't say you had to stop listening to it. I am not supporting legislation to ban the form of music. I'm just saying how crappy it is. Why does that bother you so much that you react like I insulted someone close to you? It's just a genre of music. Get over it.


Dude, you don't _have_ to like hip-hop. All we're asking is to show a bit of respect for the topic and perhaps educate yourself before attempting to debate someone. Also, you aren't committing a sin by expressing your opinion, however you are indeed committing a logical fallacy by assuming that the whole is exactly the same as the parts.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

bignate said:


> *I'm chill as the pills I eat everyday..*
> 
> *The thread is 'Best rapper alive?'*
> 
> ...


Ohh, Fuc* OFF with your opinions mate. Honestly, you need to relax. I ain't even scared of Tech N9ne. Bring It.

LOL.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

MissElley said:


> Ohh, Fuc* OFF with your opinions mate. Honestly, you need to relax. I ain't even scared of Tech N9ne. Bring It.
> 
> LOL.


I am, and was relaxed when I commented on your post. So F**K YOU : ) jp.

"When I'm in yo' city I'm signin' them tig 'ol bitties" haha


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Geez this thread has carried on a long time. All I'll say is,personally I couldn't care less who the best rapper alive is. All I care about it is who puts out the best stuff. Just like how there's singers with great voices who put out crap albums and vice versa...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

smellsliketeenspirit said:


> aesop rock


I would also agree with that! His vocabulary is amazing.

I like B.O.B. and Kid Cudi as well but I don't think anyone is "the best".


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Argh I love Snoooooooop D O double G.

"When I'm no longer rapping, I want to open up an ice cream parlor and call myself Scoop Dogg."


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

njodis said:


> Nicki Minaj is a walking gimmick. I mean, I can see why people like her, but... meh.
> 
> Jean Grae ****s on her... and most male rappers. No dumb gimmicks needed. :b


Absolutely agree, Jean Grae's one of the few female emcees I feel can spit with the same authority of the better male emcees. Her rhyme skill is just as good as theirs aswell.

I listened to "Monster" to see if Minaj does indeed kill it like Sucessful says and while she spits with an authority that both Jay and Kanye lack on that track her rhymes are simplistic and the only thing she's killing is brain cells.

I don't get it but whatever floats ya boat to those that do.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

bignate said:


> I am, and was relaxed when I commented on your post. So F**K YOU : ) jp.
> 
> "When I'm in yo' city I'm signin' them tig 'ol bitties" haha


Lol, thanks... made my fuc*en day. 
Ohh, fuc* OFF. =)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Too bad C murder is locked up.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

One of the hardest beats I've heard..

"I spit that gangsta rap, forget that hip hop, I bump them gangsta a** beats that make your head bop"








MissElley said:


> Lol, thanks... made my fuc*en day.
> Ohh, fuc* OFF. =)


Oh for sure, that's what I'm here for..


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Weezy f baby!


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

canibus, nas, eminem(he still has the talent, his last albums are just severely mainstream and lacking) im liking joe budden and royce da 5'9 from slaughterhouse

i don't listen to much underground stuff like aesop rock but i will definitely acknowledge their talents. definitely good rappers, different style really like it.

Mos def and talib kweli are really good from blackstar and i really like the game.

Drake seems to be the only 'real' artist off the young money label, with songs like marvin's room paris morton music fall for your type i feel an emotional connection to his music.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bignate said:


> One of the hardest beats I've heard..
> 
> "I spit that gangsta rap, forget that hip hop, I bump them gangsta a** beats that make your head bop"
> 
> ...


 c murder keeping it real he's still doing albums while in jail :um


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

266x said:


> Drake seems to be the only 'real' artist off the young money label, with songs like marvin's room paris morton music fall for your type i feel an emotional connection to his music.


Tyga is good too imo.
best one on Y.M after wayne & cory guns (rap skill wise).

Didn't see why wayne signed the kid at first when i heard that horrible "coconut juice" song but he can rap, i starting to like a lot of his ****.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

successful said:


> Tyga is good too imo.
> best one on Y.M after wayne & cory guns (rap skill wise).
> 
> Didn't see why wayne signed the kid at first when i heard that horrible "coconut juice" song but he can rap, i starting to like a lot of his ****.


yeah tyga looks promising but he'll probably be making YM music forever so I don't see him really getting any better, like he could potentially make good songs.

I've seen what wayne is capable of, he is too mainstream right now with the six foot seven and stuff. his real rap can be good, but I still don't dig his stuff all that much.

cory gunz, all ive heard was six foot seven and i hated his part the most he starts off by trying to multisyllabic rhyme but just throwing in random words (a YM trend) it just throws me off and i cant take em seriously.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol yeah cory verse on 6'7 was just random.. His verse on "notorious thugz freestyle" and "a millie" (the original mixtape "a millie") was far better.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> c murder keeping it real he's still doing albums while in jail :um


As of rappers alive, he HAS TO BE the defenitin of "keepin it real." This mother f****r is hard core.

Can't imagine livin' that lifestyle every single day.. wow. He aint in jail though, he's in prison.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, Heroin. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Like my buddy in agreement njodis and i have stated my times in this thread full of hip hops fallen champs,wannabee contenders, hopeless hopefulls,worthless ametuers....(trumpets and roaring applause) .........Apathy........takes home this award of best rapper alive.....after listening you can throw away around 75% of your hippiting hopper cd collection or whatever boom boom jungle noise you youngsters call music these days.......racket makes me sick :no


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i forgot to add local narcotic suppliers with a microphone,and cinquain & hiku reciting hobos.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ill throw part one in here just for the hell of it


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Pfft.. Tech N9ne son, he's tha future of RAP music.. hip hop's almost gone..


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I miss Big L


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bignate said:


> Pfft.. Tech N9ne son, he's tha future of RAP music.. hip hop's almost gone..


Nah its graced by the rappers jadakiss and styles p thanks to them hip hop ain't dead


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Common and Nas could be thrown in there..

But Tech is the future..


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

WU-TANG IS FOREVER.

I bomb atomically, Socrates philosphies and hypothesises
I can't define why I'm droppin these mockeries.

Incredible, all of them are Legends and all of them are equally good in their own way. Even you Ghostface, you didn't sign my shi.t 3 times already, but you're still my favorite!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like Wu tang clan their gravel pit song


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I like em all. They're deep and real. Every time you see them live, it's always awesome, like they're performing for the very first time again.

Some others I've seen... Drake for example... garbage


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Earl Simmons. Not currently, but he's still alive.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SolaceChaser said:


> Yeah, I like em all. They're deep and real. Every time you see them live, it's always awesome, like they're performing for the very first time again.
> 
> Some others I've seen... Drake for example... garbage


drake I'm sorry but its horrible


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Drake has talent. I've seen it out of all the young money label-mates. But I also see him as a better R&B/different genre person. I really like some of his material and I'm one of the more lyrical-rap lovers.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Rakim ain't dead yet, ya'll.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

266x said:


> Drake has talent. I've seen it out of all the young money label-mates. But I also see him as a better R&B/different genre person. I really like some of his material and I'm one of the more lyrical-rap lovers.


Have you seen him in concert?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

266x said:


> Drake has talent. I've seen it out of all the young money label-mates. But I also see him as a better R&B/different genre person. I really like some of his material and I'm one of the more lyrical-rap lovers.


I'm not a fan of Drake, but I sat and listened to his first mixtape and it's surprising how much better he was before Lil Wayne got his hands on him. Not that he's even close to the "best" but he used to actually make hip hop music, not robot love songs like he does now. I actually liked the mixtape; it's actually pretty good.

The fake accent and autotuned singing stuff is just ****ing awful, no offense. He can't sing a note, he sounds like a robot thanks to the over the top autotune, and I don't think he magically developed a ghetto southern accent after living in Canada for the first 20 years of his life, unless he has Madonna syndrome. It's really sad how people will sell themselves out for money. Like someone said earlier in this thread about Lil Wayne, I don't think Drake would even listen to his own music.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

foe said:


> Rakim ain't dead yet, ya'll.


Another rapper I like in his appearance on the music video truth hurts-addicted catchy song


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Earl Simmons. Not currently, but he's still alive.


The only rapper whose first 5 albums debuted at #1. Only one of two rapper's to have two #1 albums debut in the same year(Tupac). And his "Legal Issues" from his wikipedia are, as the cool internet kids say, "epic".


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

foe said:


> Rakim ain't dead yet, ya'll.


Tech Nina takes a shot at this boy in this song.. I think it's tha last verse, then his words at the end of tha song.

I'm tellin you, Tech is tha future.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I Am Annie said:


> I saw this amazing rapper .. from here...In tiny chat.
> I think his name is TheRealBigNate
> 
> Honestly, pure raw talent. I hope he as a youtube account.


That's so flattering and not funny at the same time.

Thanks for tha shout out though.. ez


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Mike Shinoda


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> Mike Shinoda


He might be the worst rapper alive, and I like the first 2 Linkin Park albums.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

He actually isn't bad on the Fort Minor album & mixtape, although he's definitely outshined by Styles of Beyond (who make up the other 2/3 of Fort Minor).

He's not the best, but no way is he the worst.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

IDK man, his flow is monotonous and annoying and his lyrics are f*cking terrible.

First verse from that second video:

Yo, I don't care if you're a woman or a child or man
When i'm done everybody's gonna understand
Some rappers get mad when you say they're in a band
But, not me
Cause I really am
It's LP for your ****ing information pal
So you can stop staring back over your shoulder now
You can stop me mugging with that twisted brow
Concentrating on mine
You're wasting your time buddy
Erase that face
Replace the frown
Look at the ground
Look down
Quit ****ing around
Now jeez, everyone's been so tightly wound
From the minute that we became the new menace in town
Could it be that these cool, contagious
Phrases sprayed aimless
Are making ya'll hate us?
****, you can hate 'til your face turns blue
Everyone else
Let me cut up a question for you

Look at that verse man. There isn't even a rhyme scheme. He's just rhyming a one syllable word at the end of each bar (like man and band, and now and brow). Not to mention, read that garbage, it sounds like something an angry 15 year old would write. 

Nah, I standby what I said.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Surprised nobody mentoined KRS One yet.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

the cheat said:


> And his "Legal Issues" from his wikipedia are, as the cool internet kids say, "epic".


:rofl


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't have a favorite rapper. My favorite hip-hop cds of late have to be from The Roots.



leave me alone said:


> Surprised nobody mentoined KRS One yet.


KRS-One was mentioned earlier in this thread. :b But you're right he seems to be overlooked sometimes.



SolaceChaser said:


> Yeah, I like em all. They're deep and real. Every time you see them live, it's always awesome, like they're performing for the very first time again.


I'm not a big fan of Wu-Tang, but I love "I Can't Go to Sleep," and I've always listened to Ghostface Killah's music.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Surprised nobody mentoined KRS One yet.


LOL, Am I on your ignore list? I mentioned him right after Immortal Technique.

@redtogo72, he's overlooked because he's real old school. Most of the new school kids coming up now probably haven't even heard of him but within old school circles KRS is a Hip Hop Elder who's not easily forgotten.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> LOL, Am I on your ignore list? I mentioned him right after Immortal Technique.
> 
> @redtogo72, he's overlooked because he's real old school. Most of the new school kids coming up now probably haven't even heard of him but within old school circles KRS is a Hip Hop Elder who's not easily forgotten.


Haha no, must have missed it. He is a living legend.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> He might be the worst rapper alive, and I like the first 2 Linkin Park albums.


Oh, come on man. He's by no means the best rapper alive, but he's also not the worst. His lyrical content is very weak (simple rhymes), but I like his voice and flow (with the exception of that 2nd video, never heard that one before). He's a lot less monotonous than a lot of underground rappers.

I'm not saying he's a good rapper, he's very average. As njodis said, he's definitely outshined by SOB on The Rising Tied. I've been waiting for him to drop something even close to "It's Going Down" but it hasn't happened.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone here ever heard of Eyedea? He just died recently, but he was really good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

266x said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Eyedea? He just died recently, but he was really good.


Hey yo, you straight bring the worst game
You couldn't be the "One" if "KRS" was your first name
I grab the microphone and let you know I'm maaaaad tight
I let ya know I coulda been your dad, right?
Matter-a fact I was with your mom last night
Matter-a fact I'm the reason your little sister's half white


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Hey yo, you straight bring the worst game
> You couldn't be the "One" if "KRS" was your first name
> I grab the microphone and let you know I'm maaaaad tight
> I let ya know I coulda been your dad, right?
> ...


Best battle rapper ever, bar none.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> I'm not saying he's a good rapper, he's very average. As njodis said, he's definitely outshine by SOB on The Rising Tied. I've been waiting for him to drop something even close to "It's Going Down" but it hasn't happened.


styles of beyond...i for got about them.those two are wicked together.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

55 days until the best rapper alives new album is released (in the UK) Carter IV.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

dumbfoundead


----------

